# How quick can you cycle?



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

As the title says how quick can you get the tank to acceptable levels of Ammonia/nitrite/nitrate so that you can add a Piranha. It's been a long time since I set up a new tank.

I'm currently using the fishless method which I've not done before and adding Waterlife bacterlife in order to help the filter along. How quickly can I go and collect the fish that I have reserved at my local fish shop? I might have underestimated how long it takes to cycle a new tank because I've always had other tanks to get filters and water from which made things easy...this isn't so easy.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if you can get your hands on some established filter media, you could add fish immediately... borrow some from a friend or even your lfs and you'll be in business. without established media, it'll be a few weeks before the tank is fully cycled.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been cycling for about four days now and I'll get some test results up tommorow.

I'm hoping the bacterial addative will have had a similar effect to used filter media as I don't know anyone with a tank I can get filter media from at the moment.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i don't think you'll see results from the additive like you would with established media, if it's been set up for 4 days, you probably have a couple weeks to go.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

A desperate search for filter media it is then.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

haha, that's the way to do it... i haven't needed to wait for a tank to cycle for years now, i always make sure i have some extra bio media on hand.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

you can put a new filter bio media in your established tank for a while that helps to seed the media and should be ready to go after a week or two. since you are just getting a 3-4" fish and probably won't feed it for few days to a week until it settles so I don't think your parameters will be off by much if at all.
Seachem stability also works great.
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Stability.html


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Hogdog said:


> A desperate search for filter media it is then.


It doesn't need to be desperate. Even some substrate (gravel or sand) from an established tank will do the trick.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I've done some tests this morning and my ammonia levels are 0.8mg/l and the nitite levels are 0.1 mg/l.

I know these tests are normally done in ppm but this is the only results I have from my test kit. My nitrate kit is also missing a part so I'm going to have to get another one.

At least I know that ammonia is being converted even if the water conditions are far from ideal.

I shall try to get some filter media or gravel.


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Im in the process of setting up a new 55 gal. tank. I have 3 places where I need to put those filter bags for the 55.

Now I have had a 30 gal. running for like 6 months and my bro has had a 30 gal. running for about the same time. So I can take the used filter bags from each of those tanks and put em in the 55 and I should be good?


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

ive used those bacteria aditives, for me they never really work, two of my tanks still are cycling after 16 days so for me it was a waste of money, i use hob filters so i dont have much for media, but what i do use is the filter foam sponge, as far as your filter bags go i dont see why cant use them.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Mason1 said:


> Im in the process of setting up a new 55 gal. tank. I have 3 places where I need to put those filter bags for the 55.
> 
> Now I have had a 30 gal. running for like 6 months and my bro has had a 30 gal. running for about the same time. So I can take the used filter bags from each of those tanks and put em in the 55 and I should be good?


yeah, you could add fish right away then... just make sure to keep an eye on things after you put your fish in there.


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

joedizzlempls said:


> Im in the process of setting up a new 55 gal. tank. I have 3 places where I need to put those filter bags for the 55.
> 
> Now I have had a 30 gal. running for like 6 months and my bro has had a 30 gal. running for about the same time. So I can take the used filter bags from each of those tanks and put em in the 55 and I should be good?


yeah, you could add fish right away then... just make sure to keep an eye on things after you put your fish in there.
[/quote]

Thanks man. I just moved my 3 smaller RBP over to my new 55 gallon. I know they should go to a bigger tank later. But I got my whole set up for only $75 from a friend of mine.

Anyways everything is good so far. They were only in there for an hour and they were already swimming around and even ate some floating pellets.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

even with the established bio media, you should hold off on feeding as much as you can for a few days, keep as much waste out of the tank as you can to let things stabilize


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you ever have aspirations to set up another tank....add another filter to your existing tank and let the bacteria populate. I always have additional filters on my existing tanks...not for added filtration...but because if I ever need to set up a hospital tank or want to set up a new tank...I always have an established filter ready and waiting. It might need to build up a little more bacteria...but it is ready to go and I can alter my bioload to let it build.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> If you ever have aspirations to set up another tank....add another filter to your existing tank and let the bacteria populate. I always have additional filters on my existing tanks...not for added filtration...but because if I ever need to set up a hospital tank or want to set up a new tank...I always have an established filter ready and waiting. It might need to build up a little more bacteria...but it is ready to go and I can alter my bioload to let it build.


that's exactly why i keep a HOT magnum running on my 75 with nothing but seachem matrix in it... doesn't add much filtration on top of my wet/dry, but any time i need established bio media, i can just pop the top off and grab a handful.


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

joedizzlempls said:


> even with the established bio media, you should hold off on feeding as much as you can for a few days, keep as much waste out of the tank as you can to let things stabilize


OK I didnt know this either. But its been funny watching them get used to the new tank. They were just swimming around in a line back and forth and in and out of the plants. they dont chase each other or nip or anything. they always stay together when one moves they all do.


----------

